# Thoughts on Tumblr?



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2016)

Title says it all....


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 7, 2016)

Noo... like, it's good for a few purposes, but I can't stand it. The format is ****, especially on the image ones. The only good thing about it is it's a big platform, so you can swing your weight about at random people and not get in trouble. 

...Like getting told to kill yourself in the bath with a toaster for having a different opinion. I love the site, it's brillia- no.

Really though, the one quality it has I like is Corpse Party text messages and I've heard it's good for RPing.


----------



## f11 (May 7, 2016)

Are you trying to start drama or  a flame war lol.

Tumblr is a good place if you follow the right people. I use it to connect to those like me and have the same interests as me. So you should follow me here thanks.


----------



## tae (May 7, 2016)

follow me, frens.


----------



## jiny (May 7, 2016)

i use it. i haven't been active lately tho.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2016)

Crys said:


> Are you trying to start drama or  a flame war lol.
> 
> Tumblr is a good place if you follow the right people. I use it to connect to those like me and have the same interests as me. So you should follow me here thanks.



Uh no Just opinions c:!


----------



## Dim (May 7, 2016)

Home of the keyboard warriors!

*Braces for attacks*


----------



## FanGirlCookie (May 7, 2016)

Scrolling through Tumblr is like falling through the pits of hell.

'Nuff said.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 7, 2016)

I love it. I'm apart of so many fandoms.


It's a great way for me to post my AC stuff.


----------



## Aquari (May 7, 2016)

where the acidic people go


----------



## Aali (May 7, 2016)

I have on, but the format is such garbage I never used it


----------



## seliph (May 7, 2016)

Fun fact about tumblr: if you follow either of mine it makes you cooler


----------



## Oblivia (May 7, 2016)

I know next to nothing about it, but what I do know and have seen is enough to keep me away.  Scurry stuff, man.

Then again, I tend to steer clear of anything that even remotely resembles a social media platform (outside of forums) so my opinion is probably skewed.


----------



## focus (May 7, 2016)

ok to a degree lol majority of tumblr annoys me but i dont mind like photography blogs or aesthetic blogs or w/e


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2016)

tumblr is a sin


----------



## Seroja (May 7, 2016)

What I love about tumblr: good quality content created by talented people from all fandoms (fanarts, fanfics, metas), funny text posts, super talented and kind artists, gifs, beautiful custom contents + lookbooks for the Sims, and other stuff.

What I don't love about tumblr: petty drama + petty/ salty/ toxic people


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 7, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> Noo... like, it's good for a few purposes, but I can't stand it. The format is ****, especially on the image ones. The only good thing about it is it's a big platform, so you can swing your weight about at random people and not get in trouble.
> 
> ...Like getting told to kill yourself in the bath with a toaster for having a different opinion. I love the site, it's brillia- no.
> 
> Really though, the one quality it has I like is Corpse Party text messages and I've heard it's good for RPing.



Even AMY FROM SCHOOL is better than Tumblr :v


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2016)

I really love Tumblr. I know people talk bad about it a lot, but all my experiences have been really good. Maybe it's just because I'm on the artistic side of Tumblr, rather than television shows or politics or whatever people get "triggered" over.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 7, 2016)

I find this thread offensive because I sexually identify as Tumblr.  triggered


----------



## seliph (May 7, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> I find this thread offensive because I sexually identify as Tumblr.  triggered



Did you come straight from 2012 with that joke


----------



## meowlerrz (May 7, 2016)

It's a great website as long as you follow the right people. I haven't had any problems over the years that I have used it. It's basically just a way to pass the time and find more content on the things I'm interested in


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 7, 2016)

I don't use much social media, limiting myself to the basics: Facebook and Google+.  But Tumblr.... well, I honestly was thinking about joining it for the longest time, but after seeing so many cringe-worthy things on it, and learning about all of the Tumblr-made gender-confused emos on there, I'm definitely avoiding it.

The cringe is too much for me.


----------



## Brad (May 7, 2016)

I use it to publish my writing. So. I love it.


----------



## Twisterheart (May 8, 2016)

I used to use tumblr all the time, but not anymore. It grew really boring, and I can't check out any of the fandoms I'm interested in anymore, because they're filled with a bunch of stupid people. They bully people if you don't agree with their headcanons. Besides those people, it's okay but I've just lost interest in it.


----------



## marinamarina (May 8, 2016)

Tumblr can be cool, but sometimes I feel like it's where creativity goes to die.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 8, 2016)

I've used it since around 2012-2013. I used to love Tumblr, I'd scroll for like 2 hours every day, now I'm lucky if I spend even 20 minutes on it. If you follow and talk to the right people, you're okay. But if you mess with the dark side of Tumblr... you're gonna hate it.

The dark side of Tumblr has people who are faaar too opinionated and get offended easily, lots of fights in a fandom for no reason, confusion and also lots of judgmental people as well. So if you're like me and you just go on Tumblr to reblog stuff and look at gifs of your favorite shows and games and laugh at funny text posts, you'll be fine.


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

tumblr invented gender in 1883 

Honestly though it's a broken-ass website that's programmed by people who wear neckties for belts. But I like it so I put up with it.


----------



## endlesssky (May 8, 2016)

I love Tumblr, I use it all the time. It's a good site to follow all my fandoms and post AC:NL stuff


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Did you come straight from 2012 with that joke


aw come on you know you liked it


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

i like tumblr, i've used it regularly since 2012 or so. a lot of people think that tumblr is SJW Hell and that everyone on tumblr is rly extreme, but that's not rly the case...,,. you can find a lot of different communities on tumblr and i make sure to stay away from some of them lol

but another thing.,,,., people who say tumblr is just a bunch of edgy teens or tht tumblr is the home of every extreme sjw need to chill. 
also people who invalidate mentally ill and/or trans people because they use tumblr need to stop being ableist n transphobic n just get a life lmao


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 8, 2016)

Tumblr can be full of drama if you follow those who perpetuate it, but I mean, I really enjoy tumblr, I am part of reptiblr and the only drama we ever have is due to husbandry and stuff that we try to help people correct. But for the most part it's drama free, just lots of cute herps and repts. Bowie has been getting quite the following and it makes me so happy!


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> aw come on you know you liked it



Nah I'm not a fan of dead horses let alone 3 in the same post.


Anyways, honestly there's like 80x more drama on my Facebook feed than on my tumblr dash. It _highly_ depends on who you follow, there's exhausting people on every social media platform. If you just follow aesthetic or humour blogs you'll see literally none of the "crazy sjws" or whatever yall call 'em.


----------



## ellarella (May 8, 2016)

tumblr is like facebook in that the experience completely depends on who you follow.

i've been on there since 2012, but i've recently sorta moved slightly away from it since it just feels like a very.. antisocial experience compared to other social media, especially during the huge time span where there were zero replies. it doesn't help that gifs (which i mainly post) are becoming more and more obsolete now with webm and other superior forms of compression.


----------



## Nightmares (May 8, 2016)

Eh I don't like it :/


----------



## cIementine (May 8, 2016)

tumblr is pretty cool imo


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

80% drama and angsty teens thinking they are so cool being alternative. 20% cool musician pics


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

the Real drama is where the anti sjw blogs are thoo.... they are so filled w drama i could just get popcorn n read thru their blogs and b like Yep This Is Entertainment


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> the Real drama is where the anti sjw blogs are thoo.... they are so filled w drama i could just get popcorn n read thru their blogs and b like Yep This Is Entertainment



All of the SJW blogs and the anti-SJW blogs are drama filled.


----------



## boujee (May 8, 2016)

I probably find some good joke post but I always tend to stumble across a angsty teen or adult(whether this is from anti-sjw or sjw context) they're both a ruse cruise. Tumblr can be good or bad, but the bad usually outshines the good. So when I think of tumblr, I think of its shtty qualities and reputation tbh. Even if I do follow the "right people", people can change and I'm right back to my unfollowing. I even had a few fashion bloggers that I love before they stop reblogging the content I wanted to only replace it with daddy little girl kinks. Or completely turning into a Sjw/Anti-SJW/tucutes/truscum/radical feminist/etc blog when I honestly wanted memes. So yeah. It's fun but prepare for sht.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

ellarella said:


> tumblr is like facebook in that the experience completely depends on who you follow.
> 
> i've been on there since 2012, but i've recently sorta moved slightly away from it since it just feels like a very.. antisocial experience compared to other social media, especially during the huge time span where there were zero replies. it doesn't help that gifs (which i mainly post) are becoming more and more obsolete now with webm and other superior forms of compression.



Yeah I had tumblr back in, 2010-2011 before it turned completely trash, mostly looking for music and game images and following some people. But yeah all this people "call me trans n-word or die" people are just cringeworthy.


----------



## Hatori (May 8, 2016)

I think it's okay, if you follow the right people. I love going through it for some funny jokes/posts, which is all I really do if I'm on tumblr. I don't have any problems with it but I hardly ever use it anyway


----------



## visibleghost (May 8, 2016)

Moko said:


> Yeah I had tumblr back in, 2010-2011 before it turned completely trash, mostly looking for music and game images and following some people. But yeah all this people "call me trans n-word or die" people are just cringeworthy.



tumblr was aWFUL back then tho the site broke like once rvery day smh...,


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> tumblr was aWFUL back then tho the site broke like once rvery day smh...,



Not really for me but I never really used it that heavily for other things than silly gifs and pictures I guess. And I'd rather have broken sites than angsty 13-20 years old lmao


----------



## Shina (May 8, 2016)

tumblr is great, without all those people who are sensitive to 99% of everything i post.


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 8, 2016)

its cancerous

edit: well in all seriousness, i guess its ok. there are a some genuinely nice blogs out there


----------



## tobi! (May 8, 2016)

It's weird.

I followed a page that was called "funny funny pics!" or something. The next post from them was on the oscar fiasco. Not funny. Just pics and statistic. Like...what? 

I also tried following artists but a lot of artists have social justice warrior mentality or some are just plain rude/weird. One artist I followed was okay at first but then started posting gore of her killing another artist. Reported and unfollowed...

Now I follow a lot of people. Some of those people hold ideas against mine but it's ok since it's not constant and they still reblog funny things.

meh.


----------



## radical6 (May 8, 2016)

my friends consist of alt right libertarians and radfems, it makes for a funny blog


----------



## leftTBT (May 8, 2016)

---


----------



## boujee (May 8, 2016)

hotcocoa said:


> Nope. Originally I was going to get an account there to promote my art, but its layout/how it's run is horrible, and so are 98% of the people on there. I don't have time for that, I'll stick to Instagram.










Couldn't resist~


----------



## Celestefey (May 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Nah I'm not a fan of dead horses let alone 3 in the same post.
> 
> 
> Anyways, honestly there's like 80x more drama on my Facebook feed than on my tumblr dash. It _highly_ depends on who you follow, there's exhausting people on every social media platform. If you just follow aesthetic or humour blogs you'll see literally none of the "crazy sjws" or whatever yall call 'em.



Good thing about Tumblr: you can pick and choose you follow and don't follow and people aren't going to (or are less likely to) get upset or annoyed if you unfollow them since you don't even know them!
Bad thing about Facebook: even if some distantly related family member of yours is spouting gross bigoted **** on your news feed, you can't unfriend them without some sorta judgement lmao.

Anyway I do like Tumblr, I think it's a cool site, I met one of my best friends on there, and it's cool to share funny posts I see on there with friends. But honestly I don't think that it's as extreme as some people say it is? Granted, you are going to get a lot of people on there who get offended by any small matter and take political correctness to a whole new level (to the point where it's actually more weird to be that politically correct lmao). But I think when people cite examples of people being "triggered by carrots" or w/e, it's like... No lol, honestly 9 times out of 10, when I've seen stuff like that on my Tumblr, it's people starting **** for attention and to be funny so that people will get angry and rant on about how Tumblr is a ****ty site. Not because they are actually triggered by something like carrots lmao. Also being triggered by things is not just a "Tumblr" concept, which is what a lot of people seem to assume. :\ 

So yeah overall, good website, as long as you avoid the ****ty side of it, which is easy to do as long as you follow the right blogs. I do find some of the social justice side of Tumblr to be a bit unbearable at times so I do try and avoid it ('cause it's almost always misinformed).


----------



## debinoresu (May 8, 2016)

i like tumblr and i dont like when people degrade it into its worst parts. every community has a bad side


----------



## santoyo.bay (May 8, 2016)

Sometimes I love it and other times I hate it.


----------



## seliph (May 8, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Good thing about Tumblr: you can pick and choose you follow and don't follow and people aren't going to (or are less likely to) get upset or annoyed if you unfollow them since you don't even know them!
> Bad thing about Facebook: even if some distantly related family member of yours is spouting gross bigoted **** on your news feed, you can't unfriend them without some sorta judgement lmao.
> 
> Anyway I do like Tumblr, I think it's a cool site, I met one of my best friends on there, and it's cool to share funny posts I see on there with friends. But honestly I don't think that it's as extreme as some people say it is? Granted, you are going to get a lot of people on there who get offended by any small matter and take political correctness to a whole new level (to the point where it's actually more weird to be that politically correct lmao). But I think when people cite examples of people being "triggered by carrots" or w/e, it's like... No lol, honestly 9 times out of 10, when I've seen stuff like that on my Tumblr, it's people starting **** for attention and to be funny so that people will get angry and rant on about how Tumblr is a ****ty site. Not because they are actually triggered by something like carrots lmao. Also being triggered by things is not just a "Tumblr" concept, which is what a lot of people seem to assume. :\
> ...



Facebook is like opposite-tumblr where instead of everyone trying to violently be politically correct, everyone tries so hard to be funny by being offensive and then loses their **** when someone goes "uh that's not funny"

Also more on the subject of triggers since it's come up more than once now, I know some triggers seem so whack and ridiculous but you (using as a general statement, not directed at you ) don't know anyone's backstory. Triggers are misunderstood as being a solely war-related PTSD thing but they're also a result of any traumatic experience, especially abuse. Perhaps someone wants anything from LoZ to be tagged because their abusive ex-boyfriend loved it and seeing anything LoZ related makes them panic. Maybe someone needs freaking oranges to be tagged because they remind them of their violent mother. You never know, and people don't owe anyone explanations as to _why_ they need these "stupid" things tagged. Someone else mentioned this before me so don't credit me for this but: A popular use of triggers in media was Sergeant Calhoun in Wreck-It-Ralph, where any time she heard the phrase "Dynamite Gal" she'd have flashbacks of her husband dying. But could you imagine if she asked people to trigger-warn the phrase "dynamite gal" on tumblr without an explanation? She'd have her head ripped off by **** heads joking about "PLS TAG UR BANANAS IM TRIGGERED Xd".

Anyways that's why trigger jokes were dumb in the first place and while I definitely acknowledge the bad and eyeroll-inducing parts of tumblr, people being triggered is not a part of it.


----------



## Aloha (May 8, 2016)

It depends.If you're in certain fandoms on tumblr though (Steven Universe,I'm looking at you)it can be absolute hell.But there are some fandoms that are neutral/good.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

Aloha said:


> It depends.If you're in certain fandoms on tumblr though (Steven Universe,I'm looking at you)it can be absolute hell.But there are some fandoms that are neutral/good.



Yeah I can confirm that. Used to follow like every other M*A*S*H blog there was (or is, I don't know if they are still there) and they were nice people but then people who like that old and somewhat "obscure" series tend to be sane.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 8, 2016)

It's like any other website or community, there's good and bad parts of it. The worst of it is pretty god **** awful though. I really dislike the design and formatting but that's just personal taste. If you can ignore the angry, emotionally unstable kids (or adults who act like kids) and its toxic bully culture it's not that bad, just meh.


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 8, 2016)

In terms of toxic attitudes and angry kids, The Bell Tree isn't all that different from Tumblr


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 8, 2016)

schatzi said:


> In terms of toxic attitudes and angry kids, The Bell Tree isn't all that different from Tumblr



There's an awful lot of Tumblr users on here, coincidence?


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2016)

I heard a lot negative things about Tumblr so therefore I will never go onto that site. Why do narcs and psychos camp out at that site anyways?


----------



## Llust (May 8, 2016)

it's not necessarily a bad site overall, just follow the right people and you'll be good. the 'side' of tumblr you expose yourself to depends on who you follow.


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> I heard a lot negative things about Tumblr so therefore I will never go onto that site. Why do narcs and psychos camp out at that site anyways?


Idek man narcs and psychos are a sneaky bunch!


----------



## leftTBT (May 8, 2016)

---


----------



## mogyay (May 8, 2016)

just like any other big site there are good aspects and bad aspects, i'd find it hard to hate tumblr as a whole although there are definitely toxic elements to it. i don't personally use it that much but when i did it was just to browse through images i liked, maybe i'd feel differently if i was actually part of some kind of community on it but i keep to myself


----------



## Dim (May 8, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Couldn't resist~


Dat tumblr girl look so kawaii omgggggggg


----------



## ok.sean (May 9, 2016)

I once said "soft pretzels are the best"
And I got a response saying "wow. that's such a white thing to say. This site is about including everyone, so think again before you post ignorant **** like that. Ok?


I deleted my account that day


----------



## 2007 (May 9, 2016)

honestly i kind of feel like people who blow it up as the worst site ever have never made an account?

yeah it's got toxic stuff but you control who you follow? my dash is pretty much all animal crossing and stuff i like, no drama or whatever people complain about


----------



## RaineyWood (May 9, 2016)

It's good if you follow the right people.
It's toxic if you follow the wrong people.
Also use the blocking feature? 
Sure it's garbage but it'll prevent that person from bugging you. 
Yeah you'll still get crap people but just use it to block them. 
Anytime someone is bothering you just block them. 
You don't have to fight back.

Also the site itself is pretty garbage. 
I refuse to use it without xkit. 
It makes the site more usable and just generally more pleasant to use. 
Helps make the site easier and faster and just more efficient when you get on.


----------



## silicalia (May 9, 2016)

It's fine if you just follow humour blogs, but as a whole it's literal trash.


----------



## vel (May 9, 2016)

Not to bothered by it. I like scrolling through the posts because they make me laugh. And there's a lot of informative writing on there like what to do if you're homeless, etc. I don't run an account, and even if you found my account it really has nothing but a few good posts or interesting articles. I don't completely understand how it works too. But a lot of people on there are extremely butthurt about nothing, and like trashing each other because they said one thing that completely bothers them. Like honestly, I understand when people say jokes sometimes I get a little offended, but you cannot judge one on the Internet.


----------



## Solidus (May 11, 2016)

As long as you don't ever express an opinion about anything, you're good.


----------



## Pietro:)100 (May 11, 2016)

Solidus said:


> As long as you don't ever express an opinion about anything, you're good.



The sad thing is, this is just too true!

I have met some seriously wonderful people on tumblr, who share my interests in lolita fashion, love live, and music.
However, the tumblr community can sometimes be a little toxic! They can be obsessed with twisting your words into something cruel,making you feel like a huge bully. Once I saw someone use the word mad as an alternative for angry, and they got dozens of messages telling them they were being offensive. I could understand, but it wasn't even said in a cruel or mocking way.
This caused the OP to deactivate, which was such a shame as they were a genuinely lovely person.
But if you control who you follow, you should be fine.


----------



## Gregriii (May 11, 2016)

Feminists and LGBT raging over cis and straight guys


----------



## dierefuji (May 11, 2016)

It's nice for some things like gifs and art, but the community is toxic and disgusting.


----------



## Corrie (May 11, 2016)

It can be hell or heaven, depending on the people you follow. Follow people and block annoying tags and it is a fun place!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RaineyWood said:


> It's good if you follow the right people.
> It's toxic if you follow the wrong people.
> Also use the blocking feature?
> Sure it's garbage but it'll prevent that person from bugging you.
> ...



Thank god for xkit. Tumblr staff cannot make a good functioning website.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (May 11, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> Feminists and LGBT raging over cis and straight guys



Only one aspect of Tumblr but a large part of the militant/angry LGBT community can indeed be found there. Or even here on TBT. Tumblr leaks quite a bit onto this site.


----------



## Kildor (May 11, 2016)

Tumblr is good if you want quick cringe-y stuff


----------



## raeyoung (May 11, 2016)

I like Tumblr. I usually had to make blogs on Weebly but boy, did Tumblr make things easier. In fact, I now have a Tumblr for random things. I would recommend it to other people as it is just YASSSSSS! In short, Tumblr is the best because it is not really social media, so I'm allowed to have it, thanks the gods above. I don't see what other people see in it that makes it bad. I think it just makes things easier and I freaking love it.


----------



## Minties (May 14, 2016)

I like tumblr for following lolitas, artists, and posting cute things.

I hate tumblr for the social justice and disgustingly vile attitude that comes with that. "Die cis scum" etc. Gross humans. 

If someone I'm following mentions radical social justice, I just instablock them because my cute space aint got time for 14 year old edgelords. I think tumblr has a general good foundation in the sense that there's more support for poc and the trans community, which was great in the beginning. But at the same time it has fueled rad fems, blogs devoted to killing all white people and blogs devoted to killing all cis people. I think it has moreso turned into a hate machine than anything, which is why I steer clear of that portion of tumblr. It's exhausting keeping up with the 5 new genders popping up every day and the 50 new kins types every 10 seconds. 

I do love tumblr in action tho, guilty pleasure.


----------



## Brackets (May 14, 2016)

I like tumblr and I run quite a popular blog, but then I mainly hang out on the studyblr and medblr community, who aren't exactly the most argumentative people. 

I agree with a lot of the left-wing stuff on tumblr like the feminism and anti-racism etc, but there will always be people who take it too far, and yeah there are people who are a bit aggressive about it all, and jump on people without giving them a chance to explain themselves. 

But funnily enough I've also run into quite a few unpleasant far-right people on tumblr too. I've been called 'socialist scum' and the like for making a post about healthcare and things like that. But I suppose on the whole they are less common on tumblr


----------



## spCrossing (May 14, 2016)

It's great for posting art and gifs.

But other than that, Tumblr is a mess.


----------



## visibleghost (May 14, 2016)

Brackets said:


> I like tumblr and I run quite a popular blog, but then I mainly hang out on the studyblr and medblr community, who aren't exactly the most argumentative people.
> 
> I agree with a lot of the left-wing stuff on tumblr like the feminism and anti-racism etc, but there will always be people who take it too far, and yeah there are people who are a bit aggressive about it all, and jump on people without giving them a chance to explain themselves.
> 
> But funnily enough I've also run into quite a few unpleasant far-right people on tumblr too. I've been called 'socialist scum' and the like for making a post about healthcare and things like that. But I suppose on the whole they are less common on tumblr



the anti-sjw side of tumblr is really big lmao. they like to tell mentally ill children to kill themselves .


----------



## EgotisticalKarp (May 14, 2016)

Tumblr is pretty good for sharing art and stories but other than that your better off never posting as SJW or other overly sensitive people will end up trying to put your head on a stake


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

I like tumblr, but there's definitely some toxic groups there (terfs, swerfs, weird prn blogs etc.) but it's really what you make of it, who you follow and things


----------



## Bowie (May 14, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I like tumblr, but there's definitely some toxic groups there (terfs, swerfs, weird prn blogs etc.) but it's really what you make of it, who you follow and things



But the weird prn blogs are the best part!


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 14, 2016)

Wordpress with your own domain is so much better for any type of blog.


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

Bowie said:


> But the weird prn blogs are the best part!



um okay


----------



## tomothy (May 14, 2016)

its cool for like aesthetic and fandom things but i stay away from the really sjw side,, if youre LGBT+ then you'll prob have a good time there ppl r really supportive of that stuff


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (May 14, 2016)

i think its great c:  i just started today though lol.  yall should follow me though ;u; _Here_ i post gaming stuff and book stuff


----------



## Discord (May 20, 2016)

I only go there for the hilarious posts and die laughing.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (May 20, 2016)

my favorite part of this thread is how everyone is like 

"god tumblr is such a mess, there's so many SJWs and man haters"



like friends, every site is a mess. does anybody else remember /r/creepshots? does anybody remember /r/jailbait?

is anyone here remotely aware of /pol/?


----------



## Wolfycheeks (May 20, 2016)

tumblr in a nutshell:

hi im xander/xavier call me zir/zer/zey im 13 nonbinary afab trans faegender autisticsexual disable bodied white mixed latino person who is otherkin with k.k slider im literally him so dont follow me if you think ur k.k slider


(i like the concept of tumblr, but most of the people make me cringe.)


----------



## radical6 (May 20, 2016)

Bowie said:


> But the weird prn blogs are the best part!



dd/lg are degenerate and should go to the gulag


----------



## kenna (May 20, 2016)

Honestly depends on how you want to use it. I have used it for a bunch of different reasons. I have had a personal account, and I have a blog dedicated to Animal Crossing. Personal account isn't too fun because it feels like I'm just talking to myself. My Animal Crossing blog on the other hand has quite a few followers so it's much more fun since I'm interacting with a crowd. So pretty much it's only fun if you have followers lol


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 22, 2016)

I used to be obsessed. I like the fandom side of tumblr. I used to make gifs and gif sets that would get thousands of notes, but it slowly died for me. I'm not obsessed with as I used to, but I still post onto my blog here and there. I'm surprised I still get like 5 followers a day since I rarely post. .-.


----------



## Cailey (May 22, 2016)

I don't mind it except for the fact that my gaming tumblr and main tumblr can no longer be used by me even though I'm the owner because I stupidly deleted my email associated with them and it tried forcing me to reset my password last time I attempted to login so now I've apparently lost my blogs forever and they'll always be active but inaccessible because they don't have proof it's me on this new email trying to get my accounts back UGHHHH can you understand my frustration here?!

I'm honestly pretty sad about it, lmao. whatever I guess.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> tumblr in a nutshell:
> 
> hi im xander/xavier call me zir/zer/zey im 13 nonbinary afab trans faegender autisticsexual disable bodied white mixed latino person who is otherkin with k.k slider im literally him so dont follow me if you think ur k.k slider
> 
> ...



yeah those kids are annoying, especially those who thinks it's a "trend" to label themselves with the stuff on the nonbinary spectra :/


----------



## Cozimnormal (May 22, 2016)

Ngl I actually love tumblr because it's the only social media where my aesthetic is actually pretty decent xD I've got a theme and everything that I stick too, it just gives me so much satisfaction to scroll down something that looks so much better than I could ever be haha.
_Also shameless self promo but please click on the X in my sig and follow my tumblr _


----------



## Celestefey (May 22, 2016)

Wolfycheeks said:


> tumblr in a nutshell:
> 
> hi im xander/xavier call me zir/zer/zey im 13 nonbinary afab trans faegender autisticsexual disable bodied white mixed latino person who is otherkin with k.k slider im literally him so dont follow me if you think ur k.k slider
> 
> ...



I'd say like, the majority of time, whenever people post things like that, they're just trolling and trying to get people angry and riled up about it. But then, other times, I do know of people who actually have their Tumblr descriptions/about pages as just mere lists of things they identify with. I think, it's cool to be able to find something you identify with, if it helps you to better understand yourself as a person, but sometimes the way it comes across it can just appear that people are treating things like a cute quirky trend. Which it shouldn't be.


----------



## namiieco (May 22, 2016)

'tis good


----------



## visibleghost (May 22, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah those kids are annoying, especially those who thinks it's a "trend" to label themselves with the stuff on the nonbinary spectra :/



wait who on tumblr says it's trendy to b nb


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> wait who on tumblr says it's trendy to b nb



All those fakers writing like the example above. And not saying it directly but hinting at you can just write it out and demand everyone to call you whatever just for fun :/


----------



## Klaus Bear (May 22, 2016)

tumblr makes me cry but my blog is A+


----------



## himeki (May 22, 2016)

tumblr is good for art


----------



## Sig (May 22, 2016)

hell yeah i love it. i love the aesthetics and i love being an sjw and starting drama


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

i used tumblr on a daily basis. the people i follow are sane so i dont get anything bad come up on my dash. i think ppl complain about the sjws 2 much because you dont rly need to actively avoid them to not see them. and if you do see them its easy to ignore. i think its definitely the best social networking site. the content is good and the layout is clean. the app is really good as well, maybe even better than the site


----------



## milkyi (May 22, 2016)

tumblr is an okay site, yes, i do use it. however, most of the people on there are cringey af (looking at u sjw's and feminazi's that think a man looking at u is rape). if you're on the good side of tumblr (which doesn't really exist, but i digress) then it's an okay place to be. i mainly use tumblr to post photos and look at art. i also use it for stuff like to find shops for the things i like. i also use tumblr for steven universe posts and such, mainly for when i miss an episode it'll be uploaded there.


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

I really enjoy tumblr. It's pretty much what you make it and I use it in my free time or when I need to relieve stress. There are some issues with it (both concerning technical stuff and it's social climate) but they're not hard to circumnavigate. It can be helpful just as it can be awful. 

I think the sjw stigma is a little overgeneralized, but I'm not going to vouch for everyone's experience.


----------



## Chicha (May 22, 2016)

I enjoy the site. I mostly follow Animal Crossing blogs so it's neat to see different towns and stuff. Your experience (as with any site) is all about who you follow/pay attention to tbh.


----------



## Stil (May 23, 2016)

I dont know anything about tumbler. Never had one never will.


----------



## teto (May 23, 2016)

Tumblr's pretty cool I guess, just most of the people on it annoy me.


----------



## Strawbellies (Jul 6, 2016)

Conflicted.

I used to have a tumblr dedicated to SasuSaku and Naruto. well, i still do, it's just dead. But the fandom around SasuSaku.. the shipping wars..

People were immature, obnoxious and close-minded. I enjoyed making GIFs and I even amassed 2.5k followers, but the community was just so.. stupid. And innane. It made me ashamed to be considered a part of it.

I eventually weaned off and left for years, but I've just re-opened a new tumblr. And this time, I want it to be one for me. A more fun one. Hopefully the Tumblr nuts let me live my life this time, lol.​​


----------



## cherrybombb (Jul 6, 2016)

its a good place to find cute art!!


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 6, 2016)

I like Tumblr but I stay away from all the drama


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

It's a cool place to find nice art and fandom stuff, but the community and people on there are nuts.


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 6, 2016)

It's alright... 

edit; saw the date this was created lel


----------



## Soraru (Jul 6, 2016)

there are some real crazy people on there. they can get carried away with identities on there. and take it very seriously. but when you follow the right people, then its all really good. i haven't interacted with the community much but I've kinda watched it. 

i think we started out non-judgmental and trying to create a "safe place" abit innocent.
but now its more like judgmental, (and slightly paranoid) and calling a non-safe place, a safe place.

its a little strict with the "where are your sources" and "prove yourself" type attitude. and people there are developing an animosity towards others who aren't dealing with the same problems they are. meanwhile are developing a victim complex, which can get carried away and discredits actual victims.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 6, 2016)

I love Tumblr because I have and only follow photography blogs so I don't see any drama/immaturity/etc.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 6, 2016)

I have almost 1,500 followers on tumblr that I can thank ANIMAL CROSSING for! I run an AC blog and I love the community there! I have no complaints so far!

Please check it out if you have the time 

http://espeon-krossing.tumblr.com


----------



## maekii (Jul 7, 2016)

Tumblr is okay if you avoid the SJW's. I mainly use it to find cute pictures and for the aesthetic blogs.


----------



## jiny (Jul 7, 2016)

still not very active but i just posted some stuff a few hours ago. i mostly use it for the amazing kpop blogs that are on there


----------



## mintellect (Jul 7, 2016)

There are parts of Tumblr that are horrible but it's like that with any social media.
I don't have a Tumblr but I've considered getting one for a while now.


----------



## Rubylena (Jul 7, 2016)

Really depends WHERE on tumblr you go  
I personally love it very much because I found an awesome community and a lot of friends and it helped a whole lot with learning to love myself. But yes, that's just my community. 
I honestly think, while it seems to be a great place for tolerance and acceptance, it actually teaches a lot of very bad stuff disguised as being oh so good. I'm talking things like "all men are *******s", "it's ok to insult white people because of their skin color", "gay people can't possibly be jerks ever". I think that's dangerous and stupid.
Tumblr people tend to take a lot of things WAY too far. And there's a wa of labelling anything that can possibly be labelled. But I guess I still prefer a lot of them over the typical "Facebookperson".


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 7, 2016)

it all comes tumblring down, tumblring down, tumblring down


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jul 7, 2016)

i personally use it and i like it a lot, but wasn't bothered to use it recently. i tbh don't really follow tumblr blogs that are community-based or fandom-based because i don't want to be in any drama on that site
i don't really see much horrible stuff on my tumblr because i follow people for their images rather than topics and such
but it's a nice website, but the app sucks and the post limit sucks

and the amount of memes is good..very satisfying..


----------



## RainbowPanda (Jul 8, 2016)

You have to be careful with who you follow, I really enjoy using it for ACNL inspiration, pictures of make-up, outfit inspiration, tips, advice... however lots of the people on it can get really irritating >->
For instance there's lots of attention seekers on it, people that brag way too much, think they're above everyone... as I said, you have to be really careful with who you follow. I like the format and there are lots of helpful blogs, but there are lots of annoying people. It's also great for ACNL inspiration!


----------



## lovendor (Jul 8, 2016)

Like everyone else says, it all depends on what area of Tumblr you go into, and ultimately how much you allow yourself to get absorbed into it. Depending on the topic you can never take everything for what they say, gotta make sure they're either sourced, or do a quick google search yourself! 
I'm personally more on the side with cute stuff, food, and anime, with hints of social justice. It's good to balance the heavy real life-related things with more positive things. But of course since it's Tumblr, you also need to be wary of people who make their posts _sound_ positive, but they're actually not. Sometimes you have to be able to recognize when even though someone's words might not have ill-intentions, what they're suggesting is actually harmful to whatever type of audience their post is geared towards.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 8, 2016)

tumblr is great i love tumblr the only people who complain about sjws appearing on their dash are fricken meese


----------



## kayleee (Jul 8, 2016)

Lots of people with a very skewed perception of reality


----------

